# Pocket Predator Prototype



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I was drooling over the slingshots at the Pocket Predator webpage and noticed there were prototypes available... I picked this really cool ttf (PP shark style) prototype for $42.00 including shipping! What a deal as I got two band sets some ammo and a cool dvd filled with Bill Hays slingshot knowledge. This slingshot fits my hand perfect and is very slim which is what I prefer. I prefer finger thumb support grip and it feels great in that hold as well as pinch. Thank you Bill Hays for the great bargain!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hmmmmm nice !

cheers


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Leon says it:

Really nice!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

The shark way to go very nice


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter my friend..May Your Ammo Fly Straight......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I was seriously considering buying that very same catty. You beat me to the punch! 
Guess I have to wait for Bill H. To issue a production model.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats, looks like it fits your hand perfectly


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice! I saw this one too and it caught my eye. Steal of a deal if you ask me. 

Tom


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Man!

Have fun with that one.

I used to just give all the protos away since they weren't perfect and the workmanship is purely utilitarian in nature... but my wife decided that was a dumb thing to do... so I just put a small price tag on them, enough to almost cover my time is all..

I normally make at least 10 prototypes of each design I do... some of them go on into production and some I just feel there's no real advantage to them, and some there's an advantage to the design but I already have another model that covers what I was perceiving as an advantage in my head early on...

The Shark models with the backward slots are one of those models I was thinking about for a while and then simply got sidetracked in another direction... I think the concepts are pretty sound and the fit is decent but it just needs a little more work before becoming a mainstay in the ole arsenal.

Anyway, have fun with it... and don't think you're insulting me if you have some suggestions to improve it!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks for the review Man!
> Have fun with that one.
> 
> I used to just give all the protos away since they weren't perfect and the workmanship is purely utilitarian in nature... but my wife decided that was a dumb thing to do... so I just put a small price tag on them, enough to almost cover my time is all..
> ...


Thanks Bill, I really like it the way it is. I certainly will run it through the paces. So far so good, if I figure out anything that might make it better I'll certainly let you know.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So did you use a piece of tubing to attach the bands or just rolled the flats to make the tiny roll at the fork?


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> So did you use a piece of tubing to attach the bands or just rolled the flats to make the tiny roll at the fork?


The bands came attached on the shooter with a piece of tubing to secure the flats. I really like this attachment method.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Ohhhhh okay I was wondering if there was a little piece of paracord that the band would wrap around, like Chris Kaiser's WBG design.


----------

